# Highest 3d score?



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Prolly my personal highest was at the R100 safari side. I hit 37 of 50 twelves. 

Highest ASA score ever posted was Mason Smith. They have his card framed at his father's shop. Out of 40 targets he only had a few 10s. The rest were 12s and 14s. 

I want to say he shot 104 up or something crazy in young adult. Which I believe then was a 40 yard class. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I think scores can't be compared other than each track on it's own and day at it's own. 
So every competition is different.

One track top guys easily shoot WA 510+ but others where's deeper angles etc. they're happy to reach 495+
And conditions, light situations etc. always makes shooting harder or easier. 

IMO it's not a sport were U can't compare points.. even if we do that, no matter how different conditions has been when score is shot.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

NFAA, IFAA, FITA, and everybody else has state and national records and the terrain and weather differs. So why not 3D? It does take some work and time to gather all the records, and the clubs have to send them. A lot of work without compensation.


----------



## bulldog6276 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok let me make it a little easier a question what’s the best you have shot and in what class on a one day course..... I don’t care if the course was super hard or super easy it was literally just a question. And as far as what you have seen in person what the best you have seen someone shoot yet again doesn’t matter if it was on a super hard course or easy.......... one thing I have noticed about AT is there are some wonderful people on here but some that just think about things to much 😂😂😂


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Official scores:

Last year I shot a local 3D league. BH Class (K40 with fixed pins) and center 12 scoring. My personal Best score was 322 (22up). The course that day was pretty easy with mostly deer or larger targets and only 1 target was even close to max range. My average for the season was 307 (7up) I qualified for the shoot off but couldn't attend due to family responsibilities.

This year I'm shooting in the "Open Class" (K50 with movable pins, long bars, lenses etd) and my best score so far this year is 309(9up) and my average ytd is 301(1up).

Unofficial/Practice/Fun Shoot:

I shot a 321 during a practice round shooting as a "K40" earlier this year. If only I could keep my head "in" the game during an official scored round. (too busy talking trash to my buddies I suspect)


----------



## Dino757 (Jul 2, 2016)

I have come close to shooting some really good scores. Everyone always told me to just worry about 1 arrow at a time, but I cant help but think of the final score. I have gotten better but still have a little work to do. 
I shot 15 up in K45 one day in Benning. Stupid 5 on a give me target! 27 yard deer. Dummy! 14 up on the K50 sims range in Benning too. That was a pretty good score.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

huteson2us2 said:


> NFAA, IFAA, FITA, and everybody else has state and national records and the terrain and weather differs. So why not 3D? It does take some work and time to gather all the records, and the clubs have to send them. A lot of work without compensation.


Yes I know.. everyone has them.
We had point limit's for WA world championships also but it's not really equal between different tracks to get it.
Yes there's rules how much can course go up and down but if U shoot your scores in flat ground or in some "mountains" where is lot of angles.. it jus happens to be easier to shoot good scores in flat ground... IMO.
So IMO it's not actually so fare to compare different courses scores even if we do that.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a 200 at Metropolis the year it rained out the second day...does that count.


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

I had a friend who shot a perfect score on an Local IBO course. He shot with fingers!! Early to mid nineties. Three jake turkeys, Havolina's, small deer. It was a sight to see. I'll always remember it. As for me-shot a few 16 up's on locals coarse's. 20 targets! Best ASA round 20 targets a 197 in open A. Smith Mountain Lake course. Shot a 5 first target, first shooter, dark tunnel, dark target. It's fun no matter what!


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

my best asa round was 210 unknown open c class tied for first place after round one got screwed by the rain day 2.


----------



## MI357 (Jan 26, 2015)

My best so far is a 276 on an indoor I.A.A. 3D competition. I have been trying to be consistently at that number or higher but I am not getting enough practice time in.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Last practice was new track for me and WA 3D suitable. Scored like WA scores does.
Unknown shooting 72 arrows (36 tagets) with estimate 9.972p/arrow. 
Should get it over 10p/arrow but working to be there... we'll see when it happens :thumbs_up


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

IBO Hunter class 311 on a 30 target course. My personal best to date


----------



## AABryan (Nov 21, 2018)

Garceau said:


> Prolly my personal highest was at the R100 safari side. I hit 37 of 50 twelves.
> 
> Highest ASA score ever posted was Mason Smith. They have his card framed at his father's shop. Out of 40 targets he only had a few 10s. The rest were 12s and 14s.
> 
> ...



I thought the highest possible (non-pro) score at an ASA was 80 up. 40 targets with 40 twelves. 14's only come in to play during the pro shoot-downs - is that right?


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

ASA best was 210 K40 (one day) with an Elite Victory 37. Best MAA (ASA scoring) K45 was 212 with a Hoyt ProForce. Shot this weekend on a K45 10 target and shot 108 with 5 12s and 1 8 also with a ProForce. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

AABryan said:


> I thought the highest possible (non-pro) score at an ASA was 80 up. 40 targets with 40 twelves. 14's only come in to play during the pro shoot-downs - is that right?


Not too many years ago 14s were in play for the entire competition round....not just the shoot off. I dont remember when it changed but it was probably about 2015 or so.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I am happy to shoot even in unknown, i usually do it a few times a year. Known i can shoot up pretty often. A lot depends on your class, the range, one place i go loves to set black targets in the deep dark recesses with tiny shooting lanes, another sets a lot of uphill shots that is tough for me with back/hip issues.


----------



## 19hunt92 (Jun 25, 2014)

Just to throw my "best day" in the hat, shot it twice at a unknown 30 target IBO course. Bowtech tribute max is 35 yds hunter class. Shot a 321 with (1) 8 both times, can't seem to scratch that perfect shoot just yet


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

294 on a 30 target course. Olympic Recurve. Pretty flat shots but most of the targets were shaded.


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

ASA hunter class this weekend at the Texas state championship 324 12x my personal best, won state, and had the highest score of any 40 yd max class, k40 included. May never match it again, everything just fell into place, not a real high 12 count, but no 8s


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

My highest single day score at an ASA tournament (Appling, GA) was in Senior Known in '16. I shot 24 up on 20 targets. Serving slipped the second day in a drizzle and by the time I found it and fixed it I was down a chunk. Finished 1 down on the day and 23 up for the weekend. I came in second and was beat by a single point! If I had shot my average the second day I would have finished the weekend about 36-80 up.

Local tournaments 
ASA - 38 up on 25 targets. Known distance 50 yard stake.
IBO - 16 or 18 up in Hunter class on 25 targets. It was a short course. That year I was consistently shooting 58 - 59 X's indoors with the same bow in BHFS and shot a 641 in BowHunter at the LAS Classic.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I do believe there has only ever been 1 "clean" shoot for an entire weekend at a national ASA, shot some years ago in the young adult class maybe at the Classic in Clumbus? I think that was before 14s were in play and he shot 40 12's over the 2 days.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

RJH1 said:


> ASA hunter class this weekend at the Texas state championship 324 12x my personal best, won state, and had the highest score of any 40 yd max class, k40 included. May never match it again, everything just fell into place, not a real high 12 count, but no 8s


I shot in the Pennsylvania ASA State Championship 2 weeks ago. (K40) I only hit 1 stinkin' 12 in 30 targets. Almost everything was just inside the IBO 11 ring (which was just outside of the ASA 12). On the few targets where I really, really tried to hit the 12 I dropped low in to the 8...


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

292 on a 30 target course IBO scoring. Traditional class with a 42# Hoyt ILF bow Easton XX75 2114 arrows. I hope to break 300 at least 1 time in the next series.


----------



## bow-hunter23 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ibo scoring... 30 target range shot a 324 with 24-11s hunter class


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

My personal best shooting unknown open class was 328, unknown bow hunter 318. I know a guy at our club shot a 338 in unknown open with no stab, said makes his bow to heavy.


----------



## GoVR46 (Jun 9, 2018)

My best for a 1 day event, IBO scoring, 2 arrows per target @ 28 targets is 569. (BHFS class)
I took second place. 
Last year at the same event I shot a 553 and took 1st.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

My personal best was my only first place, 304 out of a possible 360 (30 targets). I shoot senior class (same stakes as bowhunter), unknown yardages. Nothing on my 7 year old bow but a 4-pin sight and a whisker biscuit. I see guys consistently shoot in the 315+ range, most shoot open equipment.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

My best is last saturday local competition socres. WA/IBO scoring at 28 target 2 arrows per target unkonown distance, WA rules,
Furthest target 44m (or so I estimated it) and closest 5m what is actually even harder than long ones :mg:

If it would count as IBO/WA, it woul be 28 targets 586p avg 10.46p/arrow.
But local competition and local scoring so it was They counted it like this:

IBO/WA 11 -> 4
IBO/WA 10 -> 3
IBO/WA 8 -> 2
IBO/WA 5 -> 1

I'd shot 197 out of 224 saturday when it was nice weather, avg 3.52p per arrow. 










I did won that competiton :wink:


----------



## chill x (Jul 19, 2017)

Open B 443 on 20 for second place by one pt. lol


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Best big tournament scores were 2016 ASA classic shot 382 Traditional. 2018 IBO Tradworlds shot 556 longbow. Best single round was a local IBO course a couple years ago shot 200 on 20 in longbow.


----------



## Trevor.H (Feb 20, 2019)

Some of my best scores:
178 on 15 targets. 14/15 twelves. Youth Male unknown 35 yd max

440 on 40 targets youth male unknown 35 yd max

226 on 20 targets Known hunter 40yd max

216 on 20 targets at ASA classic Known Pro 50 yd max


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

Best ones I can recall (at sanctioned events)

IBO World Championship - MBO Class - 494 w/ 15X (2nd place) 50 targets - PSE Supra Max
IBO NY Series 2nd Leg - MBO Class - 302 w/ 13X - 30 Targets (1st Place) - PSE Supra Max
IBO RI State Championship - MBO Class 301 w/ 13X - 30 Targets (2nd Place) - PSE Supra Max

The RI shoot was my best performance; I actually got a zero on the very last target, misjudged a gator and missed lol. Still finished 2nd.

Local shoots and practice no idea...I don't really track those.


----------



## henryw (Dec 31, 2019)

280 something shooting fingers on a 30 target IBO course


----------



## henryw (Dec 31, 2019)

forgot to say that was from a green stake with 45 yard max, not that it matters


----------



## Moxieman (Feb 19, 2020)

My personal best was a 25 target range k40 I shot 274


----------



## GeorgiaArcher01 (Oct 7, 2018)

Garceau said:


> Prolly my personal highest was at the R100 safari side. I hit 37 of 50 twelves.
> 
> Highest ASA score ever posted was Mason Smith. They have his card framed at his father's shop. Out of 40 targets he only had a few 10s. The rest were 12s and 14s.
> 
> ...


Now that is smoking it!!!


----------

